
Learn more about the Vulkan API - 1ace
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/5-new-webinars-on-the-vulkan-api
======
voltagex_
>"Imagination is a promoter member of the Khronos™ Group and a keen supporter
of open standards for mobile graphics."

Fantastic, so the next PowerVR driver will be in mainline Linux then, right?

I still haven't forgiven Imagination Technologies for the Poulsobo chipset
(GMA500), and yes, I realise it wasn't all the fault of one party

~~~
zurn
You may be operating with an erroneously optimistic definition of "open
standards"! Open standards in computing means proprietary implementations of
patent-laden published protocols.

(Well, it doesn't preclude open source or patent free, but doesn't imply them
either).

~~~
voltagex_
Sigh, yeah, I know. I needed to have a dig at them - I spent about a year on
and off trying to get a Dell Mini 9 to work well. Eventually I just gave up
and bought something else, but I don't like the idea of stuff going to
landfill just because two big companies couldn't come to an agreement (Intel
and Imagination).

------
yoklov
> One API for all platforms

Last I heard, Apple was not going to support Vulkan. So for iOS and OS X,
you'd be SOL.

Please correct me if I'm wrong though, I'd very much like to be.

~~~
dietrichepp
As far as I can tell, that's speculation because Apple is the only vendor not
talking about Vulkan support.

Apple has always been weird. It's not that they don't care about graphics
drivers, but rather it seems they have an entirely different set of priorities
for their graphics drivers than the other vendors do. Acceleration on OS X
seems to be for creative apps and casual games, which aren't the same market
as Windows. Over on iOS, developers are quick to forgive Apple for their
faults because of all the money, and because it's still easier than developing
for Android.

OpenGL 3.3 took 3 years to hit OS X. I'm not convinced that Vulkan won't hit
iOS and OS X, but I bet that Apple's going to take its time and support Vulkan
when it's nice and ready. Android is getting Vulkan now because it doesn't
have Metal, and Windows is getting it because the 3D vendors can make it
happen.

~~~
comex
You're probably right that Apple will wait, but even if their Vulkan
implementation were hypothetically around the corner and planned for iOS 10,
Apple _still_ wouldn't be talking about it. Apple rarely talks about anything
before it's close to shipping.

------
ps4fanboy
DX12 is already here, they really need to hurry up and ship Vulkan.

~~~
Guthur
DX is not nor ever will be there. It's a proprietary MS platform only API
which will never target the range of platforms vulkan aims for.

~~~
douche
It does pretty much corner the market on PC gaming, though, which is the
single biggest segment of people that care about hardware-accelerated 3D
graphics.

OpenGL seems to be making a bit of a comeback, with Steam trying to expand
offerings for Mac and Linux, and presumably, their Steam Machines. Although
I'm doubtful how many people that build multi-platform titles are actually
doing the nitty-gritty graphics programming on those different platforms -
most of the titles I've seen are using engines like Unity or Unreal that
abstract out already.

~~~
Guthur
It's easy to just see it from the pc market perspective but there are a lot of
non pc gaming platforms; mobile and consoles.

Also is not only about gaming it's also about those fancy GUIs on cars fridges
coffee machines etc

~~~
douche
But are most of those actually going to use Vulkan? Mobile devices had OpenGL
ES, which was similar but not the same. Consoles had their own graphics APIs,
which were again, similar, but different.

Maybe VR will be the next frontier for pushing the envelope on graphics
performance, but for at least 20 years, it's been PC games leading the way
forward.

Appliances should not have GUIs... _shakes cane at those damn kids on the
lawn_

